# Snow in July



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

It's 90 degrees and sultry in Ohio today. How many days do you think you're going to have to wait for your first plowable snow of the season? Probably around 150 days here.:crying:


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ha, yeah its reall humid here too. i cant wait for snow, lol


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I hope that my bday present is 8" of fresh powder. That's December 13th for the record.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

The better question is how many people here can have their entire snow plow fleet ready to go in 2 hours for that freak mid july snow storm we get around here LOLOLOL. 

I know I probably could. All I got to do is put the plows and spreaders on both trucks, take the tracks off the skid and hook up a protech, then mount the plow and spreader on the tractor. As for the equipment that pusher our other protechs, just have to get them on the trailer and to the job. Between myself and partner we got like 160 tons of salt ready to go. 

Anybody else?


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm a little guy. Drive into the Boss and plug in. Wait, gotta find the thermos.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

what is snow????


----------



## krazeehorse (Jul 3, 2008)

Snow is a seasonal phenomena that people beeawwtch about in the winter, much like the heat in the summer.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Dec 20th my 23rd b-day all i want is a plowable snow! Prob not going to happen in jersey! It use to snow in December when i was in high school!


----------



## Young Pup (Aug 13, 2004)

krazeehorse;561321 said:


> It's 90 degrees and sultry in Ohio today. How many days do you think you're going to have to wait for your first plowable snow of the season? Probably around 150 days here.:crying:


I will say the first week of December in Columbus. My guess will be Saturday Dec 6 2008. :waving::redbounce


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

iceyman;561450 said:


> what is snow????


thats what im wondering.

maybe we'll see some this year


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

itsgottobegreen;561407 said:


> The better question is how many people here can have their entire snow plow fleet ready to go in 2 hours for that freak mid july snow storm we get around here LOLOLOL.
> 
> I know I probably could. All I got to do is put the plows and spreaders on both trucks, take the tracks off the skid and hook up a protech, then mount the plow and spreader on the tractor. As for the equipment that pusher our other protechs, just have to get them on the trailer and to the job. Between myself and partner we got like 160 tons of salt ready to go.
> 
> Anybody else?


About 2 minutes.



krazeehorse;561413 said:


> I'm a little guy. Drive into the Boss and plug in. Wait, gotta find the thermos.


Ditto, just substitute the Boss for a Blizzard and the thermos for a Diet Dr. Pepper...

Buck


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

itsgottobegreen;561407 said:


> The better question is how many people here can have their entire snow plow fleet ready to go in 2 hours for that freak mid july snow storm we get around here LOLOLOL.
> 
> I know I probably could. All I got to do is put the plows and spreaders on both trucks, take the tracks off the skid and hook up a protech, then mount the plow and spreader on the tractor. As for the equipment that pusher our other protechs, just have to get them on the trailer and to the job. Between myself and partner we got like 160 tons of salt ready to go.
> 
> Anybody else?


Drive to the Shop, to hook up the Fisher.

Dig the Salt box out of the back of the shop. I got a hut full of salt so i'd be ready in 2 hours


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

On the same note, any one that didnt renew there contract yet, it would be odd trying to know who to plow and not, but all the ones still under contract would be ok


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

I'd be ready, only got to go hook up my plow.


Why can't we have a couple preplanned snow storms during the summer to keep our skills ready for winter?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.polarsnow.com/applications.htm#how

hahaha....make work.....


----------



## Sno4U (Dec 30, 2003)

Yup we could probably do it. Just get set-up not actually delivering on-site equipment would NOT be included in the 2 hours. My salters' in my garage, so just slide it in, strap it down, 2 plugs and v'oila we're ready to rock! We've got about 5 pallets of salt left. Normally that would carry me thru 2 events.


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*WOULD TAKE ABOUT 5 HOURS HERE TO GET READY AND THEN I HAVE TO FIND BULK SALT I STILL HAVE 10 PALLETS OF CALCIUM IN THE YARD SO IM GOOD THERE *

*P.S. ALL YOU NEW JERSEY GUYS CAN COME WORK FOR ME THIS IS PHILLYS YEAR OF THE SNOW (I HOPE )
*

BLIZZARD OF 1996 BELOW:


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

not to get too far off topic on the blizzard of 96, but man...talk about the good ol' days for us northeast guys


----------



## snowman91 (Aug 31, 2007)

i rember 96 even though i was olny six lol i went outside n got lost in a snowbank lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just bring back 2002-2006 we had over 40 inches of snow each year! I will take that!:crying:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

tls22;562409 said:


> Just bring back 2002-2006 we had over 40 inches of snow each year! I will take that!:crying:


Did they call out the National Guard on that one!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

grandview;562410 said:


> Did they call out the National Guard on that one!


No they just canceled schools for 3 months and the old people did not come out until the snow melted!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

No snow in July but how about the 6th of Oct. 2006.

First picture no cutting that day started snowing around 2pm

2nd picture around 9am the next morning
As you can see the plow is ready all year round!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

gotta love it GV. i dont think youll ever let us forget that year.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

06HD BOSS;562436 said:


> gotta love it GV. i dont think youll ever let us forget that year.


Looks like I have more snow on my truck then you had all year!


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

:crying: ouch! that was a low blow :crying:

but correct


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

06HD BOSS;562441 said:


> :crying: ouch! that was a low blow :crying:
> 
> but correct


Yes it was and I love it! LOL


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

This is what they call a Blizzard in Ct.!


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

grandview;562448 said:


> This is what they call a Blizzard in Ct.!


Call in the National Guard! LOL


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

you better believe it. everyone around here would be going red alert if we got that kinda snow. sadly enough, i did count 1 or 2 of those as plowable storms LOL


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

06HD BOSS;562452 said:


> you better believe it. everyone around here would be going red alert if we got that kinda snow. sadly enough, i did count 1 or 2 of those as plowable storms LOL


They would shut down the NJ turnpike for that snow!


----------

